# ATO: Do you import goods worth A$1,000 or less?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*From the Australian Taxation Office Small Business Newsroom:*

*Do you import goods worth A$1,000 or less?*









*12 June 2018*

From 1 July 2018 overseas businesses that meet the GST registration threshold of A$75,000 will need to charge GST on goods that are:


less than A$1,000 (low value)
imported into Australia
not GST-free (such as most basic food, alcohol, tobacco, or tobacco products).
*How will this affect you?*

You will be charged GST on low value goods that you import if you are:


not registered for GST, or
are GST registered but importing goods for personal use.
You should not be charged GST if you:


are registered for GST
import the low value goods for business use in Australia, and
provide your ABN to the supplier and a statement that you are registered for GST.
If you're charged GST incorrectly you should contact the supplier to let them know that you're registered for GST, and request a refund.

Note that not all receipts that have GST applied will be tax invoices. They will need to contain an ABN to be considered a tax invoice. Overseas suppliers may be registered in the simplified GST system and have an ARN instead of an ABN.

*Find out about:*


GST on low value imported goods
Information for business purchasers
Information for consumers
Low value imported goods webinar
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...-goods-worth-A$1,000-or-less-/?sbnews20180619)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Only if I’m coming back from Amsterdam


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Only if I'm coming back from Amsterdam


You import clogs as driving shoes?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jack Malarkey said:


> You import clogs as driving shoes?


Wearing clogs whilst driving helps keep my point to point average times low. It's easier to be heavy on the gas. The other advantage is that they can be re-lined many many times.


----------

